# Global Points??



## Krteczech (Nov 28, 2010)

Just came back from Mizener Place, Weston, FL, where we were offered "delicious breakfast with short presentation and a small gift". You all know the game, and so do I, thanks to TUG. The tool our rep was using is "if you don't have global points, you are not timesharing.... " :zzz: Long story short. Global Points owners - what did you gain by being in it? Per rep. - unlimited inventory.., airplane tix, cruises... all for pocket change. Thanks.


----------



## timeos2 (Nov 28, 2010)

YanaManolov said:


> Just came back from Mizener Place, Weston, FL, where we were offered "delicious breakfast with short presentation and a small gift". You all know the game, and so do I, thanks to TUG. The tool our rep was using is "if you don't have global points, you are not timesharing.... " :zzz: Long story short. Global Points owners - what did you gain by being in it? Per rep. - unlimited inventory.., airplane tix, cruises... all for pocket change. Thanks.




The value usually isn't there especially for tickets, cruises (you'll do better on your own using the internet) and "unlimited inventory"? From where? Best avoided as you seem to know.


----------



## theo (Nov 28, 2010)

*Clarification requested....*



YanaManolov said:


> The tool our rep was using is "if you don't have global points, you are not timesharing.... " :zzz: Long story short. Global Points owners - what did you gain by being in it? Per rep. - unlimited inventory.., airplane tix, cruises... all for pocket change. Thanks.



I know of at least two different entities (...there may be even more, for all I know) operating with "Global" in their name. One is Global Exchange Vacation Club, about which I have *never* heard or read even a single positive word (...but a nearly endless amount of negative input and *lots* of complaints).  The other is "Global Resorts" (or something similar), about which I've heard or read very little at all. Is your unspecified "Global" one of these two, or something else entirely?


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 28, 2010)

I believe "global points" he was promoting are RCI points, as he was using RCI book to show us the points value of our weeks resort ownership. He was going to sell us one of low-demand weeks in Vacation Villages, Weston, FL and convert our deeded weeks ownership elsewhere... to get us into Global Points system. We are not RCI members.


----------



## theo (Nov 28, 2010)

*Maybe, but...*



YanaManolov said:


> I believe "global points" he was promoting are RCI points, as he was using RCI book to show us the points value of our weeks resort ownership. He was going to sell us one of low-demand weeks in Vacation Villages, Weston, FL and convert our deeded weeks ownership elsewhere... to get us into Global Points system. We are not RCI members.



Well, Global Exchange Vacation Club has limited access to excess RCI inventory, which is essentially all GEVC can ever offer to their "members" (...who inevitably later complain when they can never get into anything where / when they want to go). That would certainly explain the sales weasel invoking the RCI directory.

Also, if you buy additional weeks (regardless of their value), then you would also necessarily be buying into additional new annual maintenance fee committments (..and why on earth would you want to do that, just to get into a virtually unknown, unreliable and highly questionable "system"?) 

I wouldn't touch this product even with a very long stick, personally.


----------



## Krteczech (Nov 28, 2010)

Thanks. I knew that my TUG membership EMPOVERED me. Feels good...


----------



## jlwquilter (Jan 4, 2011)

I just came across the term "Global Points" very recently while doing due diligence and had to ask the resort what they were. Turns out they are indeed regular good old RCI points in this case.


----------



## Picker57 (Dec 26, 2011)

I realize this is a pretty old thread, and perhaps the answers are already in here somewhere, but I'd really never heard of GEVC (definitely gotta get out more....).  From what I'm reading, I'm not seeing any big difference between GEVC and, say, Shell Vacations Club (which we have and it's been fine).  As far as being able to get into any RCI property at anytime...well, we've had dicey results through SVC as well.  

There's currently an eBay listing for 60K GEVC points, currently going for next-to-nothing.  Are these the same 'valuation' as RCI points?  The MF is around $700. What does 60K RCI points get you (excluding 'getaways', etc)?  I'm just not familiar with their system, but hoping that II now has something comparable. 

It seems like a lot of folks were upset (a)because the freebie promises didn't pan out, and(b) because the sales people made unrealistic promises about bookings.  Are these the biggest complaints with GEVC?  

Any & all observations are appreciated. 

              ----------Zach


----------

